# Homemade inlines...



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi guys - This is my first attempt at lure making. I've been using bullet weights for the bodies (1/8 to 3/16 oz.). Cabelas and Gander had a very limited supply of parts. Anyway, I'm looking forward to trying them out and I'm keeping my fingers crossed that they'll spin. There are a couple of modified joshy's at the bottom...

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Matt Hougan (Aug 19, 2008)

You might see if Jann's Netcraft has more components.


----------



## rminerd (Nov 25, 2013)

Where'd you learn to make these 
It's gotta be a whole lot cheaper than buyin em


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

rminerd said:


> Where'd you learn to make these
> It's gotta be a whole lot cheaper than buyin em


Watching the video on Jann's Netcraft. I need to order his kit. For all I know, bullet weights might not work as the spinner's body. 

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rminerd (Nov 25, 2013)

Deazl666 said:


> Watching the video on Jann's Netcraft. I need to order his kit. For all I know, bullet weights might not work as the spinner's body.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Hopefully they do 
What's the site do you have a link?


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

rminerd said:


> Hopefully they do
> What's the site do you have a link?


Jannsnetcraft.com

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

Oh great... another one for our Tuesday night meetings: "Hi, my name is Deazl and I'm addicted to lure making..." "Hi! Deazl"


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Photog said:


> Oh great... another one for our Tuesday night meetings: "Hi, my name is Deazl and I'm addicted to lure making..." "Hi! Deazl"


I'm out of trebles and I'm going into withdrawal...:screwy:

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Michaels crafts, Hobby Lobby, ETC have solid metal beads for jewelry making mixed in with the el cheapo plastic ones. They also have ceramic beads you can use for a bit of color that are way prettier than plastic or brass beads and heavy too. Last year I made about a dozen for the white bass run and they quickly became my favorites, Ill never buy another inline spinner. Netcraft is the bomb for all the other parts of your spinner.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Those are very nice!


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

streamstalker said:


> They look great. Are those brass bullet weights? I'm thinking there is a reason you don't see lead used for inline spinner bodies.


Tungsten, although a few are standard lead bullet weights that I painted. My original goal was to make a batch of nickel colorado inlines since Joe's no longer seemed to be making them, but I got carried away...

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

oldstinkyguy said:


> Michaels crafts, Hobby Lobby, ETC have solid metal beads for jewelry making mixed in with the el cheapo plastic ones. They also have ceramic beads you can use for a bit of color that are way prettier than plastic or brass beads and heavy too. Last year I made about a dozen for the white bass run and they quickly became my favorites, Ill never buy another inline spinner. Netcraft is the bomb for all the other parts of your spinner.


Those are nice. How much attention do you pay to the weight and balance of the spinner? I want mine to spin 100 percent of the time, but that's probably a pipedream...

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Made some more. Enlarging the pic brings out the details...

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Deazl666 said:


> Those are nice. How much attention do you pay to the weight and balance of the spinner? I want mine to spin 100 percent of the time, but that's probably a pipedream...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I try to shoot for a 1/6 ounce spinner and honestly just used the same sized blade that my mepps and roostertails that size had and they spin great. I have found that the clevis makes a big difference down the road though. The cheap folded clevis will eventually bend and not spin as well. I think if you use the right sized French blade on a good clevis with a small bead below it you will find they spin very well.


----------



## tpat (Apr 4, 2008)

looks great! the yellow with the red spots looks tasty. you should try adding some fur or a small craft pom pom for buoyancy and color. i have good luck with the mepps that have the little orange/red tubing around the hook/clasp.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

oldstinkyguy said:


> I try to shoot for a 1/6 ounce spinner and honestly just used the same sized blade that my mepps and roostertails that size had and they spin great. I have found that the clevis makes a big difference down the road though. The cheap folded clevis will eventually bend and not spin as well. I think if you use the right sized French blade on a good clevis with a small bead below it you will find they spin very well.


I'll upgrade material for my next batch for sure. My spinners are heavy duty: Most of my blades are big size fours, and those bodies are 3/16 oz. Big baits = Big fish, right?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

